
Inside the mind of an autistic savant - rms
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20126881.800-inside-the-mind-of-an-autistic-savant.html?full=true&print=true
======
MaysonL
for a contrary look: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=412355> link:
<http://infopractical.livejournal.com/77298.html>

